# nouvel acquéreur, question video



## djedjus (15 Février 2011)

bonjour a tous, 

je viens d'acquérir un ipad 16G wifi, et le vendeur m'a indiquer de chercher un logiciel pour compresser les film avant de les mettre sur la bête.

je suis sur imac, 

merci de m'indiquer la marche a suivre pour mettre des video sur l'ipad et pour les reressir au maximum...

merci d'avance a vous.

bonne journée 

djedjus


----------



## ced68 (17 Février 2011)

J'utilise Handbrake, il est


----------



## subsole (17 Février 2011)

Bonjour, 
Un autre, mais super simple =====>Miro Vidéo Converter


----------



## laulau2305 (23 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

J'essaie tout doucement de me libérer des PC et de windows pour aller sur MAc.

Je me suis procuré un IPAD et lorsque je converti mes videos grace à Miro converter en mp4 afin de pouvoir lire les films sur mon IPAD, je perds énormément de qualité sonore, cad que j'entends les voix que d'un coté et pad de bonne qualité....

Avez-vous une solution?

MErci! Law


----------



## ced68 (24 Février 2011)

Essaie d'utiliser HandBrake pour voir. Il y a plein de réglages possibles... Maintenant juste en utilisant les reglages de bases ce devrait être correct. Tiens nous au courant !


----------



## lmmm (24 Février 2011)

handbrake c est tres bien ou sinon,peut etre que l on peut aussi encore trouver isquint (ultra simple) .


----------

